# Small Box Hinges



## HickoryHill (Jan 18, 2007)

Working on my first box project. Where do you guys get your hinges? I would prefer not to do brass, just cause I hate brass finish with a passion. The other question is how to size them. I have a case with 5/8" thick sides. I think sometimes you get dimensions where they show you the hinge width fully open and some just wing. Is the wing dimension, just the wing or the wing + barrel. I am going to assume just the wing.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Lee Valley has an excellent selection of hardware. It's not the most expensive or finest but very useable. Many designs, See there Hardware catalog order and if you are not pleased they'll take 'me back


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Another vote for Lee Valley. And some of their hardware is more than usable in my opinion-check out their Brusso hinges.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm totally into shop made wooden hinges!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

On 5/8", I'd use piano's You can get them in brass or other finishes Again, Lee Valley


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Take a look at Craft Inc. www.craftinc.com. nice hinges resonable prices.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

This is where I get Mine: http://www.craftparts.com/miniature-brass-craft-hinges-p-1655.html?cat_id=266


----------



## LarryT (Sep 18, 2012)

I have made several small chests and at least one not so small and have used Horton Brass 
hardware throughout. They seem to have excellent quality and very good service. Even called 
me once to inquire about an order that had one item with a different finish than everything 
else. I hear your comment that you don't want brass. But they have several finishes that 
range from polished brass to antique. they also have a selection of iron hardware.

http://www.horton-brasses.com


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Horton was one of the more prestige companies that Christopher Schwarz of "Poplar Woodworking Magazine" considered for his multi-unit campaign secretary-chest. He was looking for the elite bronze hardware corners, latches, arched side hinges that keep the secretary's flap form going past horizonal, flush mounted handles and such. TOP Quality He paid about $700.00 for his whole set (one stacked unit of three or four pieces). Don't know if he obtained some or all from Horton.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Box-making is a funny thing.

"This is awesome! I don't even need much wood for this!"

"Hardware would make this way better. Lift-lid boxes are boring."

"How much could some hinges cost? Like $5?"

"Ok, my $5 hinges suck. They suck suck suck. They look cheap, feel cheap, and ruined my whole project. There has to be something better."

"WTF? $35? Why do I need a $35 hinge? This is a little gift box made from scraps. It's not like I have the skill to make some fine-art box with $50 hinges!"

"It's going to cost me almost $50 to hinge ONE box and I can't even get a non-brass hinge?"

"That wood hinge-making jig from Incra looks like a deal. If only I liked the look of wood hinges…"

"There has to be a secret source of high-quality, relatively cheap hinges for boxes. There JUST HAS TO BE. Someone tell me the frickin' secret place."

"Oh…there isn't? ****. I guess I'll just make them with lift-lids."

==============

That being said, a few manufacturers have started making nickel/chrome hinges of high quality. Vertex makes Brusso-quality hinges in a nickel finish - I believe Woodcraft carries them. They cost even more than the Brusso.

Another option is the Neat Hinge (Hawthornecrafts) or Smart Hinge (Andrew Crawford). Also in that $30+ price range, but excellent hinges.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Just wanted to add that Brusso has started making their excellent box hinges in stainless steel. Unfortunately, they cost a pretty penny…approximately $20-30 more than the brass counterparts, putting them between $50 and $60 for a pair.


----------

